# China



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

My dad who travels to Korea at least once a month is off to China for a week on business. He will be in Beijing, Shanghai and Harbin. Any advice on what to see, eat or buy? He will have some free time but won't be able to do extensive sightseeing. He declined my suggestion of handing out Mill's "On Liberty" in Tiananmen Square. So any suggestions would be appreciated by any old China hands.

On a side note I have to marvel at mt dad, he is a bit of a road warrior and approaching sixty. He's not in great shape but he is the only guy I know who can put in a twenty hour day after a 15 hour flight.

Karl


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

In Beijing, he can go to Silk Street market. It's where the foreigners go to buy counterfeits and Chinese antiques. You can get designer stuff for real cheap. Yashow Market is great for all kinds of clothes too, especially the tailors. Labor in China is cheap, so he may wanna get a custom shirt/suits....etc. There's a bar street in Beijing (the taxi driver will know), it's a street of bars and it's crazy. It's something to see. If he wants to shop for authentic designer stuff, Lufthansa shopping center, Scitech Plaza, and China World Trade Center are the places to go. Eating is great everywhere, make sure he gets to eat authentic Peking Duck at Quan Ju De, and also authentic hot pot. Shanghai is even more shopping. It's like the NYC of China.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Untilted,

Thanks a bunch. My dad mentioned something about the Bund in Shanghai, do you know anything about it?

Karl


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

https://www.orientalarchitecture.com/shanghai/shabundindex.htm

worth while seeing, the contrast with the huge new buildings, the western style victorian, and the old chinese style (if you can find any more) is fantastic.


----------

